# Adding power steering to 72 455???



## tom's72gto (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and recently acquired a 72 455 4 speed car. Looking to add ps, is there a complete kit available? If not, anyone know what brackets are needed and where to get them? I see "kit's" on all the major suppliers websites, but that includes, pump, gear box, hoses. 

And while I'm asking....... quick ratio or not?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't know of any complete kits. I bought the parts (used) that I needed for my power steering conversion from Frank's Pontiac. They often have all the pieces you need to attach the pump to the block along with a pump to be sold in one ad. Or they have a lot of individual parts too...

frankspontiacparts.com

It will be on this page, if they have any...





__





Pontiac Engine Related Parts


Pontiac GTO Trans Am Firebird Engine Parts For Sale Posi Rear Ends Timing Covers & More



www.frankspontiacparts.com





But, I do not see any for exactly a '72, today. There is one for....

*1974-79 Pontiac V8 PS Pump with Brackets & Pulley $225*. 

This full assembly would work as long as you have, or get, the correct water pump and crank pulleys.

Here's a couple diagrams that might help you in your search...



















*Welcome to the forum, BTW!*


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just out of my own curiosity, are these setups unique to particular applications or car line (A-body, F-body, etc)? I would have thought the brackets and pumps would more or less be the same by application and year, but the steering boxes and lines might vary? I know steering box gear ratios might vary, but is it possible a box from a Catalina or some other model might fit other models, or are they specifically unique to that end?


----------

